# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Share] Varian Wrynn Render

## d3rrial

Hey guys, I wanted to share a Varian Wrynn (King of Humans in WoW) render with you.

There will soon follow a render of Thrall  :Big Grin: 



OK: Here you go with Thrall:

----------


## [the Sills]

Nice share but i dont like the colours on them :/

----------


## Xel

Believe or not, I used both renders.

(It's horrible but I had to when nobody else did)

----------


## d3rrial

> Believe or not, I used both renders.
> 
> (It's horrible but I had to when nobody else did)


Hehe, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## acustic

hmm..why don't they have legs ? they would of been more useful with legs

----------


## Reflection

It's a render from a wallpaper. He just extracted them and is hence incapable of giving them legs without very extensive work.

----------


## acustic

damn those legless wallpapers

----------


## Glynbeard

Second one is great but the first one has some issues (especially around the hair). Good job overall though  :Smile:

----------

